
Will the next Tony Soprano be on the Internet? - gibsonf1
http://news.com.com/Will+the+next+Tony+Soprano+be+on+the+Internet/2100-1026_3-6189745.html?tag=nefd.lede
======
ivan
Who to hell is Tony Soprano?

